# Need help on pricing Springfield Armory Loaded Micro-Compact .45 Operator w/Light Rail [PC9802LP]



## Diabloadsit (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello, looking to sell this guy yet don’t know what I should list it as. 
Apparently they stopped producing this ages ago. This was my Father In Laws gun he never shot it. It’s practically brand new in box with all parts. 
From what I have found they are rare.


----------

